# fondant and humidity, please help.



## vera cresta (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi Chefs,

I was asked to use a fondant for the wedding cake of a friend. The wedding will be at the beach on summer. I'm quite worried as I have seen fondant melting in a humid environment, same as the beach. The one I saw was on a garden wedding I attended where they have these mist sprays scattered around the venue, which I think was the cause of the disaster, and I'm really worried that I would face the same issue on a beach venue. I have used fondant many times before but the cakes were placed in airconditioned venues and I also haven't tried refrigerating them ever since the first attempt I made was a disaster and the fondant melted after being placed inside refrigerator.

Any inputs on how I can go around the possibility of melting fondant? I really want to give my friend her dream wedding cake, can anyone help?

Thank you.


----------



## prettycake (Dec 23, 2011)

IMO it is direct sunlight that will kill the cake. As long as it is not 100 degrees and it is in the shade. The breeze from the ocean or lake will help.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Check out cake central.
Tons of experiece plus tutorial. 
Your fears about freezing fondant covered cakes will be laid to rest and even better it is free to join


----------



## prettycake (Dec 23, 2011)

flipflopgirl said:


> Check out cake central.
> Tons of experiece plus tutorial.
> Your fears about freezing fondant covered cakes will be laid to rest and even better it is free to join


I am also a Cake Central member.. it is fun there.. all cakes.. The question is not hard to figure out.


----------

